# oh mac how i love you...



## carlycase (Jul 11, 2009)

i know for specktra standards my collection isn't too grand, but i'm 21 with a house payment so i'm very happy with it :]
my biggest challenge was getting my boyfriend not to think i'm crazy with all my makeup, but he's a tattoo artist so he kind of understands in a way (if that makes since)
sorry about the poor photo quality, iphone doesnt take great pics and my digi is no where to be found
photobucket flipped all my pics once and i can not get them to go back! so idk, sorry

onto the photos!...






brushes---
109, 129, 131, 134, 168, 180, 182, 187, 190, 191, 194, 208, 212, 213, 214, 217, 219, 222, 224, 226, 227, 228, 231, 239, 252, 263, 272, 275




eyeshadows---
all that glitters, amber lights, antuqued, aquadistic, beautiful iris, beauty marked, bisque, bitter, black tied, blanc type, bronze, brown down, brule, carbon, chrome yellow, club, coppering, cranberry, creme de violet, crystal avalanche, deep truth, electra, electic eel, embark, espresso, expensive pink, fig 1, firespot, goldmine, gorgeous gold, humid, jest, juxt, knight divine, moons reflection, naked lunch, nehru, nocturnelle, nylon, orange, parfait amour, parrot, passionate, pink venus, plum dressing, plummage, purple shower, retro spect, rice paper, rule, tempting, texture, tilt, trax, typographic, sable, satellite dreams, satin taupe, shale, sketch, shadowy lady, shimmermoss, silver ring, soft brown, stars n rockets, steamy, sump. olive, sushi flower, swimming, swish, swiss chocolate, vanilla, vibrant grape, wood winked





misc. eye stuff---
brow set gel, brow set clear pencil, brow shader buttery blonde taupe, lingering pencil, spiked pencil, fascinating eye kohl, permaplum eye kohl, phone number eye kohl, smolder eye kohl, blacktrack fluidliner, blitz & glitz fluidliner, delphic fluidliner, dipdown fluidliner, macroviolet fluidliner, waveline fluidliner, aqualine liquidlast, back liquidlast, cocobar liquidlast, rapidblack penultimate eye liner, bare study pp, blackground pp, delft pp, painterly pp





mascara---
bad gal benefit lash, cover girl lash blast, plush lash, prep and prime lash, x lash, zoom lash
also pictured rock it yellow pro pig, neo orange pro pig, magenta madness pro pig, red electric pro pig





lipgloss--- girl delight dg, beaux, big kiss, c thru, fullfilled, hot chrome, liberated, lust, lychee lust, nice bozz, ornamental, pink lemonade, pink petal, pop mode, sock hop, star nova, starlet kiss, sinnamon, russian red, viva glam v





lipstick---
angel, brick ola, charismatic, cherish, costa chic, del rio, fast play, fresco, fresh moroccan, half n half, hotscotch, hug me, lady danger, mac red, lovely dove, made with love, meltdown, mocha, most popular, morange, plastique, pretty please, retro, russian red, see sheer, speed dial, syrup, trimming talk, twig, vegas volt, viva glam ii, viva glam v





blush---
coppertone, dollymix, fashion frenzy, frankly scarlet, hipness, lady blush, margin, mocha, peachtwist, plum foolery, raizin, spaced out, spring sheen, uncommon, well dressed, x-rocks





foundation, powder---
laura mercier setting powder, dark blot loose, nc40 loose, prep and prime setting powder, dark blot pressed, med dark blot pressed, medium dark loose min powder, dark msf natural, medium deep msf natural, select spf nc42, studio fix fluid nc45, studio sculplt nc40, studio sculpt nc44, studio finish concealer nc35 & nc45 





misc. face stuff ---
cheeky bronze msf, porcelian pink msf, refined msf, so ceylon msf, refined golden bronzing powder, lightsweep shadester sculpt and shape, golden bronze iridescent powder, silver dusk iridescent powder, hush ccb





pigments---
blue brown, chocolate brown, circa plum, copper sparkle, cornflower, dark soul, deep blue green, golden lemon, golden olive, fushia, melon, munity, naked, old gold, pink bronze, rose, tan, teal, vanilla, violet





lip pencils---
auburn, beet, beurre, cherry, chicory, cremeola, dervish, hover, mahongany, oak, redd, soar, spice, stripdown, subculture, sublime culture, summerfruit, whirl





where it all sits, and where i sit to put it on :]

and lastly, i thought this was cute, if i go somewhere like over night, i bring the entire thing with me, and everyone makes fun :[ but then of course they go play with it all, this is me on my birthday with all my makeup behind me.


----------



## lukinamama (Jul 11, 2009)

wow!very nice collection.


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 11, 2009)

Lovely collection!! I love your eyeshadow palettes


----------



## carlycase (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks guys. I am so anal about how my shadows are sorted. If I buy even one new shadow I have to sort it all over again it seems! So now I'm only buying new shadows. The only think I really want more of is lip glosses and msfs


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 11, 2009)

You look so happy in that last photo. 

[email protected] your makeup with you overnight, my aunt does the same and we laugh at her but then use it too so I'm sure you're very appreciated


----------



## carlycase (Jul 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_You look so happy in that last photo. 

[email protected] your makeup with you overnight, my aunt does the same and we laugh at her but then use it too so I'm sure you're very appreciated_

 
It was taken on my 21st birthday so I was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my friends were all in my hotel room getting ready with me and they kept making fun of me for having it but everytime I'd go to geta drink or get the phone when I walked back in the bathroom someone was putting something on their face!


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carlycase* 

 
_It was taken on my 21st birthday so I was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my friends were all in my hotel room getting ready with me and they kept making fun of me for having it but everytime I'd go to geta drink or get the phone when I walked back in the bathroom someone was putting something on their face!_

 
My aunt has a cupboard full of really nice makeup but she never makes a dent in anything as she's always changing it up so we feel it our duty to help her finish it, it's only fair after all


----------



## reenabina23 (Jul 12, 2009)

That one blush made me cringe! haha Awesome collection. Cute 21 outfit!


----------



## yodagirl (Jul 12, 2009)

Awesome collection!


----------



## KittehKat (Jul 12, 2009)

very nice! love all your eyeshadows and your brush holder!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 12, 2009)

i think you have a very nice collection! and you looked cute in the pic


----------



## kariii (Jul 12, 2009)

How'd you get the blush palette with 8 blushes instead of 6?


AWESOME COLLECTION!


----------



## sunshine16 (Jul 13, 2009)

Great stuff, i literally turned my laptop on it's side to stare at your brushes haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You have heaps for someone who is only 21, it's good starting young, lots of time to build a collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kariii- I know your question wasn't directed at me, but i'd say she just lifted the insert out the palette, i'm fairly sure there are some tut's in the tut forum but it's fairly simple anyway


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 13, 2009)

really nice collection


----------



## carlycase (Jul 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kariii* 

 
_How'd you get the blush palette with 8 blushes instead of 6?


AWESOME COLLECTION!_

 
thank you!

if you stick a really tiny knife in the side it'll pop right out.
i was told use a butterknife but it wouldn't fit!
if you dont have 8 though theyll fly all over the place.
8 fits perfect though


----------



## carlycase (Jul 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunshine16* 

 
_Great stuff, i literally turned my laptop on it's side to stare at your brushes haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You have heaps for someone who is only 21, it's good starting young, lots of time to build a collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kariii- I know your question wasn't directed at me, but i'd say she just lifted the insert out the palette, i'm fairly sure there are some tut's in the tut forum but it's fairly simple anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
idk why photobucket flipped all of them! it really made me mad, and everytime i would rotate it either in photobucket or with photoshop and then re upload it it would go right back, so i just gave up :[

i know this might sound bad, but oh well who cares, my mom has cancer and i supported her alone before i met my boyfriend. 
i used to dance so i was kind of required to wear a full, dramatic face at all times so it was better for me to invest in makeup because it made me money! 
now i don't dance and i'm a waitress and usually dont even wear makeup to work and sometimes i just stare at it wondering how to plan a new face haha.


----------



## FemmeFabb (Jul 14, 2009)

I want allll those brushes!


----------



## amelia370 (Jul 28, 2009)

poor broken blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great collection though!


----------



## jenixxx (Jul 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carlycase* 

 
_ 
and lastly, i thought this was cute, if i go somewhere like over night, i bring the entire thing with me, and everyone makes fun :[ but then of course they go play with it all, this is me on my birthday with all my makeup behind me._

 
They make fun but they sure love playing with it all!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nice collection!


----------



## Jishin (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice collection!


----------

